# Back from Refinish



## dshimamoto (Mar 9, 2007)

Just picked up my bike from Bespoke Cycles in SF, Stefan did a great job on the rebuild. As always their customer service is awesome and Ari helped get the final design for the refinish done. Apparently, Llyod previously from Indy Fab is now doing work with Seven.....Awesome. He had some great suggestions, specifically the bead blast ghosted logo. 
Definitely have to give a :thumbsup: to medimond here on rbr, I saw his ride and wanted something similar. 
Next up will be a new set of wheels 
The fork is platinum with silver seven 
The down tube is bead blasted with Seven and the top tube blasted with Axiom SL

I won't speak to the ride cause we all know already
Enjoy the pics,
will post more when I get the new wheels built


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Classy! Very classy.


----------



## lk1965 (Dec 18, 2011)

I too, opted for the blasted logos on my newly acquired Axiom SL (some pics in the Brake Cabling thread). I think they look awesome on the bike...very stealth and sleek looking. I prefer them much better to any stuck-on decals. It's simply a very timeless look. :thumbsup:

Linda


----------



## dshimamoto (Mar 9, 2007)

so is it a new standard option now?, my sl is a 2010 and it wasn't an option then.
your bike looks great!


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I ordered last year and I don't recall seeing that as an option.


----------



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

Me neither and it's too soon to send it back to get refinished. I've only had mine since November 2011.


----------



## lk1965 (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, I ordered my Axiom in December 2011, and when I couldn't decide on which decals to go with, my dealer suggested the blasted logos. He showed me a Serotta that he had in the shop which had this technique done, and as soon as I saw it I was sold. I wanted something understated and minimal, yet still enough that you could tell it was a Seven. The blasted logos are exactly that. So I guess it was an option but if my dealer hadn't mentioned it to me, I wouldn't have known about it because it's not listed on any of the forms or even their website. 

Linda


----------



## gtran1502 (Aug 20, 2008)

Damn, I totally would have gone for that too!


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

The blasted logo's look great ... something to look forward when I refinish my bike in a few year.


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

Ok, just sent an email to seven about the etched logos, hope they get back with me. That is beautiful.


----------



## jstorm940 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes, the bead blasted logos are beautiful. Not sure why Seven does not make that an option.
I just got mine a couple of months ago, and it was definitely not mentioned anywhere. I can see
that the stock decals are not going to last all that long. I was thinking of just removing them entirely
at some point down the line, but that is a better option.


----------



## mackeral (Jul 31, 2003)

jeepseahawk said:


> Ok, just sent an email to seven about the etched logos, hope they get back with me. That is beautiful.


Did Seven respond to your inquiry about the etched logos? Thanks.


----------



## mackeral (Jul 31, 2003)

Can anyone talk about their experience having a Seven factory frame refinish vs. buying the decals from Seven and putting them on yourself? It's $395 for a bare Ti frame and they "replace all the small parts"...which I have no idea what this means. The reason I'm asking is that I have a 12 year Seven Tsunami with over 60,000 and it needs to look as good at it has served me! 

Any and all advice is appreciated.


----------



## jeepseahawk (May 30, 2011)

Yes, they responded but I called as well. The bike was built in May and at that time it was a 200 option. I decided the bike needed color after a few weeks, they sent the whole sticker kit in mail fast and no charge because of recent purchase. I elected to put the downtube stickers on only, they went right over the etched logo nicely.


----------



## Duane Gran (Feb 3, 2004)

mackeral said:


> Can anyone talk about their experience having a Seven factory frame refinish vs. buying the decals from Seven and putting them on yourself? It's $395 for a bare Ti frame and they "replace all the small parts"...which I have no idea what this means. The reason I'm asking is that I have a 12 year Seven Tsunami with over 60,000 and it needs to look as good at it has served me!
> 
> Any and all advice is appreciated.


My wife had her frame refinished last year. It is more than just re-applying decals, but they do that part too. There were some minor nicks and scratches in the frame and they buffed those out and it looks as new as the day she bought it.


----------



## jgt_madone_newb (Jul 14, 2008)

mackeral said:


> Can anyone talk about their experience having a Seven factory frame refinish vs. buying the decals from Seven and putting them on yourself? It's $395 for a bare Ti frame and they "replace all the small parts"...which I have no idea what this means. The reason I'm asking is that I have a 12 year Seven Tsunami with over 60,000 and it needs to look as good at it has served me!
> 
> Any and all advice is appreciated.


I did mine myself. It was remarkably easy, and the results were great. I consulted Seven first, and followed their recommendations. Removing old decals was a simple matter of wiping on some acetone, waiting for about 15 seconds while it softened the decals, and wiping them off with a paper towel. Per their recommendations, I cleaned and re-brushed the frame using strips of medium (burgundy color) Scotch Brite pads, which is how they told me they brush the frames at the factory. It cleaned and brightened the frame, removed any small scratches, basically made it look like new. The total cost was $30 for decals, about $5 for Scotch Brite pads, and maybe $8 for a can of acetone, which is enough to do about 10,000 frames, and $12 for some microbrews.

The whole process took an afternoon. No tearing the bike down, no worries about shipping, no waiting to get it back.

I'd do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## mackeral (Jul 31, 2003)

jgt_madone_newb said:


> I did mine myself. It was remarkably easy, and the results were great. I consulted Seven first, and followed their recommendations. Removing old decals was a simple matter of wiping on some acetone, waiting for about 15 seconds while it softened the decals, and wiping them off with a paper towel. Per their recommendations, I cleaned and re-brushed the frame using strips of medium (burgundy color) Scotch Brite pads, which is how they told me they brush the frames at the factory. It cleaned and brightened the frame, removed any small scratches, basically made it look like new. The total cost was $30 for decals, about $5 for Scotch Brite pads, and maybe $8 for a can of acetone, which is enough to do about 10,000 frames, and $12 for some microbrews.
> 
> The whole process took an afternoon. No tearing the bike down, no worries about shipping, no waiting to get it back.
> 
> I'd do it again in a heartbeat.


Thanks for sharing your first hand experience. I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## Otterinaround (Aug 7, 2005)

*Wonderful!*

I was hoping to maybe get the logo etched... My decals peeled off rather quickly... to the OP that bike... is SICKENINGLY SEXY!! I love the look of the fork and Downtube! Someday (once I find a buyer for my kidney) I may throw some Meilenstein Obermayer's on there and go ULTRA SEXY CARBON. It's wonderful how Seven just WREAKS of understated classiness.

I'm just worried about the separation anxiety involved in refinishing.:cryin:


----------

